# 3 mile bridge report after leaving pickens



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

...................... We have not ben since way before Ivan. Almost just as it used to be, except for the no lights, that sucks I used to like that feature. I pulled to the honor box, got an envelope and put my 5$ in to find that the slot where you put is slam full others hanging out of the slot, rediculous. I put the envelope and my stub in my dash and head down. I get to the end and man it sure is short, canoe hanging out of my f150 king cab long bed, hah, almost had to back it out. Found me an empty spot and set up for a few. Wife got out and talked to me as we rimenised about old times, her father who is no longer with us and the time we all went in the motor home, good times anyway, she decides to fish so I throw another 2 bucks in the envelope and shrimp up and cast out. Nibbles for a while and I decide I need some live shark bait.

I get the freshwater box out from under the seat, everybody should keep emrgency fishing gear in their truck at all times. Find me a brem hook and catch a small croaker, perfect for shark bait. Zing him out there and continure playing with the bait fish. Caught probably 20-30, croaker, trout, pinfish all perfect for bait and through most back. One nice sized croaker became cut bait. 10 min after the croaker went on the shark rig, click click,.......... click click,...........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Oh yeah, set the hook and not much on the other end as far as head shake or movement so I assume Stingray, yep. Hoist him up by hand as I went fishing at pickens from the beach not the bridge, note to self just bring everything next time including bridge net. Got him up un hooked and released to bother some one else. Back in the water with fresh croaker on it, and more bait catching and releasing. Twenty minutes later click click,..... click click,.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz not again, hmmm some movement to this one not much but some, I am hoping for slot red, oh come on a frigin sail cat, back he goes.

After catching the second cat I googled and found edible, what the hell, he went in the cooler, 3 more sail cats followed and 4 white trout. Home at 5, I should have just stayed another hour or two and caught the morning bite, but the kids and wife can only sleep in the truck so long.

All in all beautiful evening, work out, fishing, spending time with the wife and kids, damn I am a lucky man! Oh and you can follow how the cat turns out under recipies!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

And when I left there were a couple youngins fishing out the envelopes from the honor box, when I asked what are ya'll doin, " oh just puttin our money in" no car or gear in sight. I kept my money, but plan on going again! So hopefully the county gets their money out before someone else does!


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report. This new pier is nice, but I still miss the old bridge, had some real good times on it. I found the same thing with the pay box when I was done last June, over flowing. I also felt a little uncomfortable as I drove in and out with the collection of people parked in the parking lot. Looks like it has turned into a homeless hangout.


----------

